# Weekend Camping Trip



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7475

two days camping $50.00
canon rebel xt $600.00
having camera in hand as son is feeding wild deer... PRICELESS

enjoy ,campingnut18


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

That is too cool Lamar.

Leon


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

That was awesome.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Very cool.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Worth every penny!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

That is to cool! What campground is that?


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Priceless!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That's Great!!! Make sure you back up that picture!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Neat!!!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Lamar,
That is cool stuff! I don't think AJ has a chance of ever feeding a wild animal


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Great picture,







but got to ask where did you find such a small deer? What kind of deer is it ? We have some black tail deer here that are small but not that small. Really cute picture though.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tidefan said:


> Lamar,
> That is cool stuff! I don't think AJ has a chance of ever feeding a wild animal


Yes, he does, Ernie!!
If I'm not mistaken, that's Red Top Mountain State Park, above Atlanta. VERY NICE and very overpopulated with deer.....they close down the park 3 days every year to kill off deer (meat's donated to feed the hungry).
Of course, there are signs EVERYWHERE stating "do not feed the deer", but everyone does!
If I'm wrong, Lamar, please correct me.
That's a super-cool pic of your son.......definitely a "Kodak moment". The look on his face, alone, is priceless!!
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great picture. I'm sure your son was talking about that for a LONG time....and he should!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> What campground is that?


Must be the one called Deer Lick State Park.

Great shot, BTW.

Mark


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

What an awesome experience for your son!

Juleen


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi all, the park was hard labor creek here in ga.
the deer was well feed by the kids the night before.
i found out sunday after we feed it. that deer walked onto a trap 3 years ago.
and was dragging the trap and chain around the park for a very long time. 
it fell off, but her back leg was hurt. she walks with a limp now. 
her fawn was not far behind her each day. a park ranger told us she is very smart and wont
travel far during hunting season.

lamar


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> hi all, the park was hard labor creek here in ga.
> the deer was well feed by the kids the night before.
> i found out sunday after we feed it. that deer walked onto a trap 3 years ago.
> and was dragging the trap and chain around the park for a very long time.
> ...


Awww..that is such a sad story. Awesome picture though, and I'm sure your son will remember "bambi" for a looooonnnnngggggg time.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

campingnut18 said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7475
> 
> two days camping $50.00
> canon rebel xt $600.00
> ...


That is so cool. But for us it was:

three days camping $75.00
Boat Rental and Bait $200.00
Delivering our Grandson Back to His Parents - P R I C E L E S S

Feeling very Old right now
















*HEIDI*


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> That is so cool. But for us it was:
> 
> three days camping $75.00
> Boat Rental and Bait $200.00
> ...


Now, THAT is funny!!!








Darlene


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Great pictures!!!

This is the greatest hobby and to get to share other people's trips and experiences is PRICLESS.

Thanks, Lori


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

What great pictures and special memories!! That was so awesome that you had the camera in hand. By the way, where did you get your cabinets for the bed - we want to do that for our bed and just haven't taken the time to look - Thanks. Pattie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> That is so cool. But for us it was:
> 
> three days camping $75.00
> Boat Rental and Bait $200.00
> ...


Now, THAT is funny!!!









[/quote]

x2


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Breathtaking ...


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

That is what is all about. Great picture.

Wendy


----------

